# 30 spoke chrome/gold swangas



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

no reserve....never been mounted.....someone might want to jump on these

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Cragar-Star...034493644QQrdZ1



and these too

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15-X-8-CRAG...033461429QQrdZ1


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

14 x 7 chrome

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Weld-Cragar...034650604QQrdZ1


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

none of those wheels are swangs...just regular 30's that sell for about 300 tops mint....poof


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

same wheel...just not fwd offset.....


----------



## big420atx (Dec 16, 2004)

similar wheels 2 diff makers and if it aint fwd it cant be a swang


----------



## soliscustoms (Oct 6, 2004)

cool


----------

